# Dryvit



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning,

Have any of you had experience repainting over Dryvit?
It is Exterior Insulation and Finishing System. Ive been researching it. One back rolled coat of a premium exterior primer and two coats of acrylic? I know they have their own products but i can guess they cost a lot.


----------



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

Last year I done a couple of jobs painting over Dryvit. On one I used two coat of Loxon XP, it dries to a flat finish, worked out great but an expensive product that goes on thick so less coverage / gallon. 
The other I used three coats of SW Resilience in a satin finish. The reason for the three coat job was due to a last minute small repair on a commercial job and it just needed a third coat. Not my preferred method. 

My preferred method would be primer coat of SW Loxon ( different to the XP) followed by two coats of either of the finish paints mentioned, if you can get the customer to swing for three coats.
Be sure to power wash the [email protected] out of it. It is amazing how much dirt it holds.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Sounds good. The SW rep said almost the same thing, wash good, one coat of Loxon masonry primer and two coats of paint.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Last few years I have been going with PPG diamond 450 for dryvit. looks great and no need to prime. Biggest worry about painting dryvit is the flash. Keep a wet edge and find good breaking points before starting any section. Don't spot prime. Don't paint when its too hot or in direct sunlight.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks Boko


----------

